# What's your favorite food?



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 17, 2009)

Simple, what's your favorite food?

You can name a few if you like.

1. Chips and salsa
1. Sushi
(I could next decide between the two )
2. Ramen/Soba Noodles
3. hmm...white rice is good 

Off-topic stuff below.

This is not a racist comment:

I just realized that I act more Japanese than my Japanese friend (besides the chips and salsa)  Seriously, I have like, Kanji and stuff hung up in my room...I think there is something wrong with me -_-

Please don't get all off-topic-ee on this, just post you favorite food(s)!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 17, 2009)

But chips and salsa are Mexican. Lol.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 17, 2009)

I mean besides that XD


----------



## F.P. (Mar 17, 2009)

Vegetables and fruits.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 17, 2009)

PIZZA!!!!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 17, 2009)

Pasta, also rice pudding...


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 17, 2009)

Spicy (Sechuan or Kung Pao) oriental meal with plenty of steamed vegetables like tiny corns, pea pods, bok choi, red peppers. Maybe chicken or beef in it. Good rice. Little black beans. I _always_ eat oriental meals using chopsticks if at all possible -- the wood tastes better than a metal fork in my mouth. Yum.

I have other favorites.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 17, 2009)

cookies and potatoes XD


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 17, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I _always_ eat oriental meals using chopsticks if at all possible -- the wood tastes better than a metal fork in my mouth. Yum.



Heck yeah! Chopsticks > Fork


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 17, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > I _always_ eat oriental meals using chopsticks if at all possible -- the wood tastes better than a metal fork in my mouth. Yum.
> ...



LOL. I've broken many chopsticks in many ways.

I don't have a favorite food. If only people can live healthily permanently without eating (or any other form of nutrient intake).


----------



## Dene (Mar 17, 2009)

Chicken and rice.


----------



## tim (Mar 18, 2009)

Noodles and fruit.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 18, 2009)

eggrolls  and pasta is good too

I hate it because im asian people tell me to make them eggrolls lol


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2009)

Crutons...


----------



## riffz (Mar 18, 2009)

Cardboard.


----------



## toast (Mar 18, 2009)

Toast.
Sometimes with butter.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 18, 2009)

riffz said:


> Cardboard.



Mmmmmm cellulose.


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in love with food, although you could never tell that by looking at me. The number 1 best food of all time is steak. I don't care what cut, or how well it's cooked, it will always be my favorite food.

For snack food type stuff, I'm really picky. My favorite snack food is Cape Cod dark russet potato chips.


----------



## elimescube (Mar 18, 2009)

Sushi makes me cry, it's so good. I go to two different sushi buffets quite often and I roll my own maki at home sometimes. I love salmon sashimi and nigiri.

Has anyone tried a spicy crispy roll? It's tempura and some sort of sweet chili sauce in a maki roll.

I also love a good fresh salad, or substantial homemade toasted sandwich


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 18, 2009)

Yessss, spicy crispy roll is soooo good


----------



## teller (Mar 18, 2009)

Lobster tails.


----------



## Swoncen (Mar 18, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Vegetables and fruits.



Come on! *g*

For me it's "Mohnnudeln" and "Germknödel". I guess there are no english words for it.. but it's like "poppy noodles" and "yeast dumplings". Thats what leo.org says =)


----------



## andatude (Mar 18, 2009)

Fried Rice!!


oh and those chicken wings the ones your mum makes and it's all brown and crunchy/crispy? LOL


----------



## Hakan (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken! I LOVE chicken. If you ever meet me, be sure to bring some money for KFC


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 18, 2009)

DIET COKE.

a well ripened pear.


----------



## Town (Mar 18, 2009)

Chicken and rice~.~


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 18, 2009)

elimescube said:


> Sushi makes me cry, it's so good. I go to two different sushi buffets quite often and I roll my own maki at home sometimes. I love salmon sashimi and nigiri.


zomg. 
onigiri= <3


----------



## dChan (Mar 18, 2009)

Grr, hard to choose. I like tons of American food. Mashed potatoes with prime rib may be my favorite but I truly love a lot of food.


----------



## Asheboy (Mar 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> cookies and potatoes XD



Together? Sounds yummy

Chicken Korma for me


----------



## Edmund (Mar 18, 2009)

I like Chinese food alot but not a big fan of Japanese food. My fav food doesn't fall under either category tho. I really can't decide my fav food.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 19, 2009)

Asheboy said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > cookies and potatoes XD
> ...


 nonono not together, that would be gross.
I guess my favourite cookie is Shiroi Koibito, and I like mashed sweet potatoes


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 19, 2009)

cow toungue and monkey brain


----------



## skwishy (Mar 19, 2009)

My favorite food has got to be the chicken quesadilla from Taco Bell. It is like heaven in your mouth.


----------



## nitrocan (Mar 20, 2009)

İskender Kebab of course.


----------



## Odin (Mar 20, 2009)

Any thing edible (Except for insects, I could never win on fear factor!).


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 20, 2009)

Pizzaaaaaaaaa!
but this would be yummy in my tummy too


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I don't have a favorite food. If only people can live healthily permanently without eating (or any other form of nutrient intake).



Eating wastes free time that could be better spent cubing. Since such a situation described above is impossible, my favorite food would be free food. Anything that I can get for free is good because it is a rare opportunity and way to save my money for more cubes. 
I hate cheese, ice cream, cookies and sushi, but I'll still gladly take them if they are free. I do not like free cubes. They suck.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 20, 2009)

1: most types of chinese food
2: sushi
3: indian food (hot plox)
4: pizza (both italian and turkish)
6: french fries


----------



## Kian (Mar 20, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a favorite food. If only people can live healthily permanently without eating (or any other form of nutrient intake).
> ...




 I love cubing, but food is the greatest thing in life. I gave up meat for lent and it's awful.

As for favorite food, I guess I'll go with good NJ/NY pizza. Not the garbage anywhere else.


----------

